# My marine tanks



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Thought id stick up a couple of pics.

This is my last tank, sadly and very reluctantly had to be broken down end of last year.
It was a custom built 3 x 2 x 2 with home made stand.




























This is my new tank in the process of being set up, again custom built and diy stand. Just need to finish the sump and then ill be transfering the corals I kept into it. 
Bit cloudy because sand had only just gone in but its settled now 









And some of my favourite pics from reef keeping over the years 
































































I love my suncorals


----------



## ThePetPlace (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice tank mate


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing pics :thumbup:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG totally stunning!
We went to Norfolk last month.In a pub there,was a marine tank.It was gorgeous. I couldnt afford it,but would love a marine tank. I will stick with my lake malawi's,until I win the lotto!


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh were was that? we pop up to Norfolk every now and then and like visiting peoples tanks :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice tank :thumbup:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, your tanks are amazing and your fish beautiful! <3


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

what a set up very very nice would love some thing like that 1 day


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow that's stunning!


----------



## weirdpetguy (Feb 27, 2011)

very nice tank. I hope to get mine going soon.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great photos i mean great! 

love your tank but i got to ask what camera did you use for them photos? as i always struggled to get decent pics of my marine setup.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Canon EOS 400D and a Nikon D80


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Stunning set up  The colourations are magnificent (but you know that anyway ) That custom tank was very impressive - how was it constructed?


----------



## Wokie (Mar 20, 2011)

Marvelous... Mine probably will never look like that...


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, very nice. I'm very jealous. 

One day perhaps i'll have the free time, space and cash to have a marine tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> what a set up very very nice would love some thing like that 1 day


I'll second that :001_smile:


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Very nice tank, I usually feel that marine tanks are more beautiful.


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW!! amazing


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful tanks and pictures!! 

Ah, pipe fish.....that's my next goal, I think 

I'm going to be ordering a new tank soon but I just can't figure out what dimensions I want! Where did you get yours from? Do you have a full tank shot of your new one?

I love sun corals but I've never been successful with them.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

you've got a really georgous collection there. am right jelous, ive always had a fancy for a nice tank like that:thumbup:


----------

